

Ask HN: What to do now - Go advertising or find sponsors? - semicolondev

We recently launched Baghchal game [1]. Thanks HN for positive words[2]. In these 148 days we have 500+ users in site completely via word of mouth and general facebook/twitter messages flow.<p>Little bit info about this app and what we added since last show hn post:<p>- Game is popular as strategic two player board game and commonly known Bagh chal in Nepal or Tigers and Goats or Moving Tigers or Bagh Bakri in Indian subcontinents.<p>- My professor in university once said Japanese researchers are working on building a Baghchal based decision making systems.<p>- We have implemented single player mode with Minimax/AB pruning which you can test in site. [3]<p>- Our core motif with this app is to make our precious local game alive which was almost about to vanish.<p>On the business side, we have added ad platform and have plans to show ads in few pages in the website in near future. As a team lead this app holds a lot of value to me and my team. I suppose I can communicate this value to potential sponsors too. But, I am not sure whether to invest in advertising it further or go find sponsors.<p>When and how do you know that you could ask sponsors for your product ? Is it page-views alone that interests advertisers ? At present avg time / visitors is ~ 20 minutes.<p>1. http://obaghchal.com<p>2. http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3437535<p>3. http://obaghchal.com/computer<p>Thanks.
======
jimbobob
Not to rain on your parade, but 550 users on a game site is still quite small.
I'm far more familiar with sites in the USA but I assume the general rules
will apply. With sites I am familiar with, Google Adwords is usually used
until reaching 100,000 users or so. If a site caters to a niche audience then
it may be possible to find advertisers/ a sponsorship with far fewer users.
Gaming attracts a general audience, however, so I think you would need to grow
your user base before reaching out for sponsors.

Feel free to reach out to me with any specific questions.

------
sagun1st
Your app seems to be in just beta why don't you go for advertisements
first.Allow sponsors to come their way.

